# [SOLVED] Broadcom BCM4315 ndiswrapper + wpa_supplicant prob.

## oslinux

Hi all,

I've got a problem trying to configure a broadcom wifi card using ndiswrapper + wpa_supplicant, i already tried the official BCM43XX drivers without success (It does not even show the card under ifconfig -a)

now i managed to get the card recognized as wlan0 following this guide, and if i do a

```
iwlist scan
```

I can see some APs (Including mine)

Then i emerged wpa_supplicant and set /etc/conf.d/net this way:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"
```

This is my wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

     ssid="linksys"

     #psk="password"

     psk=long_string_of_numbers_and_characters_generated_by_wpa_passphrase

}
```

My router encryption is wpa TKIP

iwconfig returns status: not-associated

wpa_cli status returns "wpa_state=ASSOCIATING" or "SCANNING"

if i open wpa_cli in interactive mode i get a lot of:

 *Quote:*   

> trying to associate with 00:bla:bla:bla (SSID='bla' freq=bla Mhz)
> 
> Association request to the driver failed
> 
> Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

 

Could you help me getting this wifi card working?

Thank You.

Luca

EDIT: if i don't set any encryption the pc would connect to the router.Last edited by oslinux on Wed Sep 24, 2008 2:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## isilia

Hi, recently ndiswrapper changed its driver line thingy, you should use -Dwext instead of -Dndiswrapper now.

----------

## oslinux

I tried -Dwext but nothing changes.

----------

## isilia

Well, your wpa_supplicant.conf isn't set for wpa TKIP (sorry for not noticing earlier >.< keep -Dwext though). This guide should help you out on how to set up your configuration: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4#doc_chap2

----------

## oslinux

Now wpa_supplicant.conf contains this:

```
# WPA-PSK/TKIP

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

   ssid="example wpa-psk network"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk="secret passphrase"

}
```

But it's not able to connect to the router anyway!

(It's outputting "Trying to associate ... Authentication timed out")

----------

## isilia

Eh, excuse the stupid question.. but.. you did enter your own SSID and psk (if applicable), right?Last edited by isilia on Mon Sep 22, 2008 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oslinux

Yes  :Very Happy: 

----------

## isilia

I'm out of luck then, the best advice I can give you at this point is to simply try out configurations until you find a working one (that's what I did ^^).

----------

## overkll

Ndiswrapper needs not only "-Dwext" in /etc/conf.d/net, but also needs the global "ap_scan=2" in wpa_supplicant.conf.

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=2

network={

   ssid="example wpa-psk network"

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA

   pairwise=TKIP

   group=TKIP

   psk="secret passphrase"

}
```

That should do the trick.

----------

## oslinux

no way, it does the same thing.

----------

## overkll

Worked for me and my broadcom with ndiswrapper.

BTW, I had to try 3 different XP drivers until I found the one that worked.

----------

## oslinux

Ok, i tried an older driver and it worked!

Thank you!!

Luca

----------

## overkll

You're welcome.  Glad I could help.

You should add [solved] to the subject of your original post.

----------

